# Little Creatures Fire Faclon



## Bonenose (8/7/17)

Found some Little Creatures Fire Falcon hoppy red when out at a pub the other afternoon and would love to have a crack at making some anyone have any ideas as to possible recipe? All I can find is that it uses Falconers flight hops, was on tap so did not have a bottle or anything to check out. Sending Little Creatures an email as well and hoping for the best. 

Cheers


----------



## fj42 (28/7/17)

This beer inspired me to make a hoppy red, however, it's more a RedX/Amarillo SMaSH to try out RedX rather than a clone.

4kg Bestmalz Red-X 
.5kg Carapils
20g Amarillo 60mins
10g Amarillo 10mins
.5 Whirfloc 10 mins
Mangroves M44
30g Amarillo dry hop 5 days.


----------



## Lionman (4/8/17)

My guess would be.

21L
4kg Pale Malt
.3KG Caraaroma
.2KG Carapils
.2KG Light Crystal
.2KG Light Munich
.2KG Biscuit Malt

15g Falconer's Flight FHW 21 IBU
30g Falconers Flight 10mins 15 IBU
30g Falconers Flight Dry Hop 5 days

Neutral US yeast US-05, WLP001 or WLP090

36 IBU
5.8% ABV
14 SRM


----------



## yochris77 (4/8/17)

Hoppy Reds FTW :insert head banging horns here:


----------



## ein stein (4/8/17)

i just picked up a case from uncle dan's on the way home, it's not bad but i was expecting it to be .. more red.


----------



## Bonenose (7/8/17)

Found some at my local bottle shop, don't think it has quite the same amount of flavour as I remember when I tried it on tap, but still think it's pretty good and has me excited about maikng something similar.


----------



## captain crumpet (8/8/17)

Small amounts of roasted barley help me get my red beers


----------



## Bonenose (8/8/17)

Have been looking at a few porter recipes also, assume roast barley would go great in that as well. Red and a porter are at the top of the to do list have not made any versions of either yet.


----------



## Yob (8/8/17)

ein stein said:


> i just picked up a case from uncle dan's on the way home, it's not bad but i was expecting it to be .. more red.



Why would you expect it to be better than the rest of their insipid range?


----------



## homebrewnewb (8/8/17)

Now, now Yob. Everyone has different tastes.


----------



## fungrel (8/8/17)

Lionman said:


> My guess would be.
> 
> 21L
> 4kg Pale Malt
> ...



To be honest I don't think it's that complex. I'd almost hazard a guess at victory.


----------



## Lionman (8/8/17)

fungrel said:


> To be honest I don't think it's that complex. I'd almost hazard a guess at victory.



Its marketed as having 6 different types of malts and falconers flight hops.

I picked some ones that are around the ballpark for the tasting notes, probably has less of each though % wise.


----------



## CoxR (26/5/18)

Dredging this one up, they must of updated their site with more info (see below). The misses really liked this on tap when we tried it a while ago but have not had a chance to look further into it.





Has anyone nailed this one yet?


----------

